# Bosworth Audio in Charlotte



## Bosworth Audio (Oct 30, 2009)

I was sent here by David Edwards with Hybrid, we're a pure custom shop in Charlotte, NC with an in house performance company neighbor. Any way we can help out with information, we shall.

Chad Bosworth


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

Bosworth Audio said:


> I was sent here by David Edwards with Hybrid, we're a pure custom shop in Charlotte, NC with an in house performance company neighbor. Any way we can help out with information, we shall.
> 
> Chad Bosworth



Welcome, Chad. I wouldn't have mentioned knowing Edwards though. :laugh:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard Chad. I've heard several members speak VERY highly of your shop. I can't wait until next time I come home for a visit as I'll swing by and introduce myself. 

Zach


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

OldSchoolNewbie said:


> Welcome, Chad. I wouldn't have mentioned knowing Edwards though. :laugh:


haha...very funny Dennis....Welcome aboard Chad!


----------



## vanquisheder (Aug 21, 2010)

Lucky guy.


----------

